# Conversion of UK GB driving licence to SA driving licence



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

My UK GB driving licence entitles me to drive a manual/automatic car and tow a trailer/caravan and unlimited motorcycle. SA category EB and A. I took an assessment in SA in an automatic car to prove I can drive safely and passed. This is the only vehicle I have. My temporary SA exchange licence only gives me category EB Automatic. The driving licence office says I need to do an assessment on a motorcycle to get category A. They keep missing the fact i am restricted to automatic although i have pointed this out lots of times. They also wanted me to bring a trailer to be assessed towing. Can anybody confirm the conversion process and do i have to take multiple assessments to get all my categories i am entitled to? I have surrendered my UK GB licence and provided proof that i am entitled to have EB manual and automatic and A categories. I live in the North West and there is no contact information on line for this area. On line information does not say i need any assessment and it should be a straight conversion. I have been told this is out of date. I do not think it is right that i need to do multiple assessments as what is the point of proving the categories already on my UK GB licence?


----------



## punkypete77 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there, I am also very interested in this question as I am about to embark on the same process and am also worried about what types of vehicle I will be eligible to drive.
Where did you get your UK 'proof' of Driver's licence? Do you get it online on the DVLA site? What is it called?
I have left it over a year since I got my PR which is not good. I thought it was a year after getting my ID book. I'm kind of resigned to having to sit the test, although I don't want to.
I also have an old copy of my UK licence with an old address on it., I am trying to think of a way in which I can palm them off with that instead of my up to date one. I don't think that's going to happen in reality though.


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

I got it from the DVLA. I think I applied via the web site. I can't remember what it is called but basically a letter with your driving licence categories and an explanation of what they are. Same as on the driving licence. Any UK licence will do to surrender as long as it has your name on it.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Previously it used to be a straight conversion but the rules have changed. You now have to do a road test (assessment). Exactly like someone getting a licence for the very first time. The only small difference is that you do not need to write a learners license test. Considering that you will have to surrender your home country license if you go the conversion route it is better that you just obtain a fresh South African drivers license from scratch.


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

I passed the assessment which was starlight forward. I took it in an automatic car ( the only car I have) and I will only get an SA EB automatic licence. What is the point of proving my GB UK categories and surrendering my GB UK licence if it is not an as is conversion. To get EB manual/automatic and A motorcycle I have been told I to have to do an assessment in a manual car and motorcycle. I was also told I had to bring a trailer to get EB for towing. So in theory 4 assessments to get what I am entitled to. This is ridiculous.


----------

